# Hi, Im new here



## Rory (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey, :mrgreen:

I'm new to this forums just want to say HI, Ill introduce my 9 month old orchid mantis, Titch:







Sorry it's so blurry! :lol:


----------



## Rick (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome I hope you meet some local breeders from here and you could trade.


----------



## Ian (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey, and welcome to the forum


----------

